# Trek vs Orbea



## Tembo (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry but it's again gonna be one of those ''I dunno which one to choose'' threads..
So here it is: I've got the choice between an Orbea T105 (2011model) and a Trek Madone 4.5 (also 2011 model).
They are both equiped with Shimano 105 groupo (the Trek has no name brakes though..)
I'm only 18 and I do mostly triathlons even if i do a pure bike races after my tri season therefore i want something stiff and racey rather than comfy since I only do 20/40 kms.
Has anyone rode them ? Which brand is better ? Which one climbs better ? Which one is best on long flat rides ? Gimme any detail you know  
My LBS offers my discounts so i'll get the Trek for about 1800 and the orbea for a little over 1600.
I'm gonna do a test ride soon but I'd appreciate any advices cause it's not on a 2km ride that i'll trully notice the major differences..

Here are links to both bikes :

Trek:
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone45/
Orbea:
http://www.orbea.com/us-us/bicis/modelos/onix_t105/

Thx for your input.


----------



## bds3 (Aug 10, 2009)

You're only 18 so I'll cut you some slack and not call you an idiot, but go with the Orbea, hands down. Both great bikes I'm sure although I don't have personal experience with either, but if the Orbea fits it's WAY cooler. Like not even close. And cheaper if you get those discounts. Go with that one.


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

Orbea, hands down...if both bikes fit properly. Everyone and their uncles have Trek.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Tembo said:


> Sorry but it's again gonna be one of those ''I dunno which one to choose'' threads..
> So here it is: I've got the choice between an Orbea T105 (2011model) and a Trek Madone 4.5 (also 2011 model).
> They are both equiped with Shimano 105 groupo (the Trek has no name brakes though..)
> I'm only 18 and I do mostly triathlons even if i do a pure bike races after my tri season therefore i want something stiff and racey rather than comfy since I only do 20/40 kms.
> ...


And it's gonna be one of those "I don't know what to say" replies (as in what can you say to a post like this?).

Neither is "better" than the other and there are no major differences. They're a step above entry level and will perform about the same. They may feel a bit different but that's likely the tires and wheels and more likely the tire pressure. As in every question like this, buy the one that fits the best. Trek has a wider range of sizes than Orbea so you may find a Trek that fits better. If they both fit well then buy the cheapest one and spend the money you save on other stuff you'll need (like aero bars or shoes or whatever) or save it, you'll need it for college  

BTW, if you do mostly triathlons why aren't you looking at a tri bike? Honestly, if they both fit I'd go for the Orbea Onix. Treks are a dime a dozen but you won't see a ton of Orbeas and I like their looks better than the Trek. Neither will make you faster than the other, only the engine will do that.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

It must be a reason why "Everyone and their uncles have Trek."
Go for the trek.


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd go with the Orbea just for the fact that Trek has saturated the market with bikes. Everybody (bike shops) in Wisconsin seems to be a Trek dealer! For some reason that seems to be a turn off for me and fortunately there are many good bikes on the market so I don't even have to look at a Trek.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Agree with above posts. The Orbea is cooler. That's the honest reason behind my say.

Hell, in general - as long as it fits - you should always get the cooler/est bike in a given price range.


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

Madone hands down. My experience it that Orbea is over rated. On fast downhills it is very twitchy and feels like any sudden road input could send it into speed wobble. I've heard this from others too.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

BernyMac said:


> Orbea, hands down...if both bikes fit properly. Everyone and their uncles have Trek.


Hmmm, I do group rides twice a week with 30 plus riders and I'm literally the only one with a Madone in a sea of Specialized, Wilier, Cannondale, Orbea, and BMC. My advice to the OP: get a bike that fits you best.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I've never ridden a Trek or the newer Orbeas, but I had an older steel-framed Orbea as a race bike and it was awesome. As someone else mentioned, it was fast-handling, but I didn't find it alarmingly so. YMMV.

If it was my choice, I would go with the Orbea. Simply to have something a little less common.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

go with whatever looks better to you. Can't really go wrong with either of those 2 brands.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

go with whatever looks better to you. Can't really go wrong with either of those 2 brands.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

funny, but i've always thought of orbea as the trek of spain...

all things being equal, if you ever have a problem that requires warranty service, trek wins that battle hands down, i work at a current trek dealer/former orbea dealer. and there's a reason for that...


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

> It must be a reason why "Everyone and their uncles have Trek."


yeah, and it's "ooooooooo, Lance rides one" BFD! I've never based any purchase of frame, components or wheels on what some pro rider rides.
The optimum answer is to get the one that fits best.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Given the depth of answers such as "hands down the Orbea is cooler", let me add my $.02, get the red one. Red is always faster.

If neither is red, go for the best fit. If both fit similarly, go for the one that "speaks to you".


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

testpilot said:


> Madone hands down. My experience it that Orbea is over rated. On fast downhills it is very twitchy and feels like any sudden road input could send it into speed wobble. I've heard this from others too.



+1 My freind ride on Orbea Onix and i ride a Madone .I tried his bike and on fast downhill start wobbling ..Onix ? no thanks for me .


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

bds3 said:


> *You're only 18 so I'll cut you some slack and not call you an idiot*, but go with the Orbea, hands down. Both great bikes I'm sure although I don't have personal experience with either, but if the Orbea fits it's WAY cooler. Like not even close. And cheaper if you get those discounts. Go with that one.



Are you 18 also? If not what's your excuse?

Anyway OP. As you can probably see generally on the interwebs people form opinions based on image not knowledge based reality. So take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Given the depth of answers such as "hands down the Orbea is cooler", let me add my $.02, get the red one. Red is always faster.
> 
> If neither is red, go for the best fit. If both fit similarly, go for the one that "speaks to you".


You've got it all wrong. He needs to get the one that is the most laterally stiff, yet vertically compliant.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

I think the Trek carbon line is one of the least developed designs out there. I don't think anyone would have batted an eye at these frames if they had a different sticker on them.

The Orca is a really nice bike, but I don't know that much about Orbea. I've never heard anything bad about them.

Reading a Bicycling buyers guide the other day revealed seemingly hundreds of productions carbon frames out there. I have no idea how anyone could make sense of them all.


----------



## Tembo (Sep 7, 2010)

Thx for all your answers but you focus too much on looks imo, I can make that choice alone  I don't find Trek's 2011 color schemes very good looking but if the bike is better i won't hesitate. I actually live in Europe (France) and Treks aren't common at all so I won't be riding an 'everybody' bike with either of them. Reason why i posted my question here is that french forums are unbarable, people will all say their bike is the best one even if it's crap just because they spent 2k on it..

@GGW Could you give me a bit more info ? Like which Madone you have ? If you tried uphills, sprints or long flats to see which one is better ? Which one is more responsive.. anything ! I'd really appreciate it 

PS: I don't want a Tri/TT bike because on a non-drafting Tri you'r owned, and I couldn't do normal bike races which i love =D


----------



## blr33439 (Sep 2, 2010)

Since they both probably come from the same factory in Taiwan/China, go with the Orbea because you will probably get a better price. Big companies spend millions to convince you that their bikes are the best, but in reality most are almost identical in performance after a certain price point. I caveat the price point because there are several quality standards for bikes and below about $1700 for a carbon frame, you get lower quality design and/or parts.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

exracer said:


> yeah, and it's "ooooooooo, Lance rides one" BFD! I've never based any purchase of frame, components or wheels on what some pro rider rides.
> The optimum answer is to get the one that fits best.


I agree, get one that fits. But there's plenty who refuse to buy certain bikes because certain pros ride them, or because "too many" people ride them. This choice is no different, categorically, than buying a bike because so-in-so rides one. Both reasons are equally as silly.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

blr33439 said:


> Since they both probably come from the same factory in Taiwan/China, go with the Orbea because you will probably get a better price. Big companies spend millions to convince you that their bikes are the best, but in reality most are almost identical in performance after a certain price point. I caveat the price point because there are several quality standards for bikes and below about $1700 for a carbon frame, you get lower quality design and/or parts.


It appears that this model Orbea is made in Spain. No idea on a lower level Madone.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Given the depth of answers such as "hands down the Orbea is cooler", let me add my $.02, get the red one. Red is always faster.
> 
> If neither is red, go for the best fit. If both fit similarly, go for the one that "speaks to you".


Best advice here so far. 
Seriously.
Fit, ride, and looks are far more important than the name on the two. Make sure the shop you get it from knows how you intend to use it, and sizes you properly.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Knowing now that you are in Europe get the Trek if it fits. You will not have the dime a dozen issue like in the states and you get a good company to back their product. I've owned a Trek and it was a great bike and it survived a lot of crashes without exploding. Would I buy another Trek? Not in the states but if I were to move back to Germany then I would bring a Trek and Cervelo with me. These are hot over there.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Found it! All the Trek's made from TCT carbon, like the 4 and 5 Madones, are made "around the world" (Asia).

If I understand the Trek FAQ correctly, the ONLY thing they make in the US anymore is the 6 series Madones. 

That's pretty damn disappointing.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

On second thought if you do tris why not consider the Cervelo with the flipable seatpost that with convert the bike to tri geometry? Cervelo S1, S2, S3.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Why not a Look? Keep with the home team?


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Get the one that fits best... and hopefully it's the Orbea 
Both good bikes. I love my Onix but that's not to say it's the "better" bike.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

exracer said:


> yeah, and it's "ooooooooo, Lance rides one" BFD! I've never based any purchase of frame, components or wheels on what some pro rider rides.
> The optimum answer is to get the one that fits best.


Or that their products are reasonably priced, readily available, and of a high quality. When I order an Orbea, it's a rarer bike. It's somewhat sight unseen. I'm getting something exotic, but will I like it? I dunno. It's a gamble. When I buy a Trek, it's bland - it's the everybike, but I know exactly what I'm getting. There's no gamble, no guesswork. As a racer, that sounds like a very good thing to me.

My next bike will be either a Madone or another brand that sponsors my team. My sole complaint against Trek is that you can't get a "pure" race bike until you go to the 6-series. 5 series "Performance" fit, wtf?


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Speaking from actual ride experience, I can tell you that I test rode a 2009 Onix and it doesn't feel "racy" per se. Very comfortable bike, but I'd rather ride a century on it than race a criterium. I don't know about that Madone, never ridden one.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

rx-79g said:


> Found it! All the Trek's made from TCT carbon, like the 4 and 5 Madones, are made "around the world" (Asia).
> 
> If I understand the Trek FAQ correctly, the ONLY thing they make in the US anymore is the 6 series Madones.
> 
> That's pretty damn disappointing.


Madone 6-series
Madone 6-series SSL
Speed Concept 9.5, 9.8, & 9.9
Elite 9.9 SSL
Top Fuel 9.7, 9.8, & 9.9 SSL
Fuel EX 9.7, 9.8, & 9.9
Remedy 9.7, 9.8, & 9.9
Superfly 100 & 100 Elite

All made in Waterloo, WI.


----------



## Tembo (Sep 7, 2010)

Look bikes are sooooooo expensive... 585 goes for 4-5 thousand.. My budget is low :/
I don't want a Tri bike, I put a profile for Tris and it works great ! I'm just so exited to change bike i'm boiling !! Lol.
My LBS is taking my old Alu Orbea (carbon fork) back in as an exchange when I'll buy the new Machine for 300 euros, I bought it second hand for 800 in June 2009 (worth 12 hundred new). Around 10 000 kms on it. Is he scaming me ? ... 
I actually didn't want an other Orbea after the one i have now, i didn't find it great.. it's so flexible i can see the crankset swinging side to side while i'm on the HomeTrainer.. but when i saw the new paint schemes of the 2011 Onix's i went crazy !! Trek 2011 schemes are very disappointing..


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

tbb001 said:


> Madone 6-series
> Madone 6-series SSL
> Speed Concept 9.5, 9.8, & 9.9
> Elite 9.9 SSL
> ...


Okay, 6 series and above. $4000 on up only from Waterloo, WI!


----------



## Tembo (Sep 7, 2010)

How about a Giant TCR advanced 3 ? Is that any better ? Anyone knows about it ? It won BikeRadar's bike of the year 2009^^

Thx for your input.


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

I considered buying an orbea not too long ago, but when I looked at the specs I found that it was much heavier (at any price point) and has less aggressive geometry than most other "race" bikes. The orbea's look good without a doubt, but it makes one wonder why they redesign the Orca almost every year. I've heard many times in the past that orbea makes the best looking JRA/century bikes and always thought it must be a gross generalization. When my wife bought an onix, I found the bike to be lacking as I helped her get setup and dialied in with the fit. She was never inspired by the ride and handling and wished many times that she bought the Specialized that she tested. So much for originality and unique bikes. 

Regardless of the availability of Treks in the US and who rides them, I found the company to have one of the best customer service reputations and solid bike designs. I haven't done anything more than a test ride or 2 on the newer madone design (2008 and newer) but LOVE my 2007 madone and can only assume that a new bike would ride equally as well if not better.

I'd suggest getting the madone with the most aggressive fit available (pro fit?). That is the original design of the madone and you can always use a couple of spacers under the stem if you want. Trek has recently caught some flak with their carbon steerer design of the 6 series and responded in a pitiful manner but you will not encounter this issue with the 4 series.


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree. My Madone is far superior to the Orbea's performance. Once dialed in and rid of the Bontrager tires (very harsh, slippery and downright dangerous) and Bontrager saddle (a pretty but rock hard POS) it's qualities are better than any others I've owned or ridden. Performance is stable on fast downhills, corners like a grand prix car, climbs like a mountain goat and is even comfortable on the 75 milers. The carbon steerer issue is more one of incompatibility and poor design of non-Trek components and user or bike shop incompetence. As far as the Orbea goes, you can put lipstick on a pig but in the end you still have a pig.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

The Giant is probably the stiffest and most aggressive of the three bikes. If you like the comfort of carbon, go with the Trek. Little sporty, go with Orbea. Very tight stance especially in the rear triangle, but not as comfortable...the Giant.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

rx-79g said:


> It appears that this model Orbea is made in Spain. No idea on a lower level Madone.


Orca is made in Spain based on the fact that most of cost in building the bike is in Spain. However, the frame is made in Asia. The bicycling industry is weird like that. So many great bikes out there say "Made in this country or that" but their frames are made in Asia. Don't let where the bike is made be a determining factor. That being said, I would go with a bike with a longer top tube to get a more aggressive position for racing. Treks are great bikes but they tend to have shorter top tubes. Go to a fitter if you can't decide on which one to buy. Then get the one that fits you best. BTW, I used to own a Trek Madone and the Orbea Orca. The Orca has panache but the Trek was just as good even if the name was generic.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

The Orbea website indicated that many US products were made in Asia, but European production came from Spain. But the Wiki article suggests that, as you say, they are just painted and assembled in Spain.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Tembo (Sep 7, 2010)

Hooben said:


> The Giant is probably the stiffest and most aggressive of the three bikes. If you like the comfort of carbon, go with the Trek. Little sporty, go with Orbea. Very tight stance especially in the rear triangle, but not as comfortable...the Giant.


So if i got you right since i want a bike for racing it would be Giant > Orbea > Trek ?
And if i wanted a bike for sunday comfy club rides it would be Trek > Orbea > Giant ?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

The Giant is the best of these bikes for stiffness and comfort. Check out the Advanced SL although perhaps out of your price range.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Test,

Which tire do you recommend. My Madone is coming with bontrager tires. I just put bontrager on the Cdale hybrid and can attest to the harsh ride. Sorry for the hijack!

Norm 



testpilot said:


> I agree. My Madone is far superior to the Orbea's performance. Once dialed in and rid of the Bontrager tires (very harsh, slippery and downright dangerous) and Bontrager saddle (a pretty but rock hard POS) it's qualities are better than any others I've owned or ridden. Performance is stable on fast downhills, corners like a grand prix car, climbs like a mountain goat and is even comfortable on the 75 milers. The carbon steerer issue is more one incompatibility and poor design of non-Trek components and user or bike shop incompetence. As far as the Orbea goes, you can put lipstick on a pig but in the end you still have a pig.


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

Michelin


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

I switched to Michelin Pro3 Race. I've used Michelins for many years and have always been very happy with them. They wear a little faster but it's worth the confidence. I've always felt they're more comfortable than most. I tip the scales at 195 lbs, and find snake bite and puncture resistance is superior to most other brands I've tried. I plan to switch from a 23 in the rear to a 25 and will use this tire chart.


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

I have heard good things about Giant bikes but have no first hand experience with them.
I would say that for any purpose a Madone is better than an Orbea. I have been perfectly comfortable on my Madone for anything from 110mi rides to 20mi crits. I feel strongly that a knowledgeable fit will make any bike perform better.

Like testpilot, I have made several modifications to the Madone including:
-Bontrager saddle to Selle Italia Flite GF and now to Selle San Marco Regal
-Bontrager wheels and tires to hand built wheels and Continental GP 4 season (better durability and protection than Pro3 but maybe not as much grip and more weight- I use the Pro3s for racing only) 
-Bontrager stem and bars to FSA for compact bend


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

rx-79g said:


> Okay, 6 series and above. $4000 on up only from Waterloo, WI!


True but since the 5 has been switched to TCT carbon this year from the US made OCLV, I wonder if it's just a matter of time before the 6 series will follow suit. Some will say never and Trek might say that it's not what they are planning, but if Taiwan had the OCLV technology, all Treks would be made there too. Then Trek will be like Specialized, Felt, and everyone else.


----------



## Tembo (Sep 7, 2010)

But which Madone do you have ? OCLV and TCT aren't even comparable of what i've understood.. I'm getting a very low end Trek whereas the Onix seems to (is?) Orbea's 2nd best bike after the Orca.
The Giant is a Compact which appears to be bad.. On top of that their biggest size is a XL (=58.5) and i'm 1m92 so i'd need a 60..
Any opinion on Compacts ?? 
Thx for your input !


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

I haven't heard anything about the supposed substantial differences between OCLV and TCT. Mine is the 2007 5.0, so the lowest OCLV that Trek produced at the time. I chose the OCLV more out of American Pride than anything I've heard about Chinese carbon. Since my purchase, carbon production of most brands has moved to China/Taiwan, including now the bulk of the Madone line. 

My understanding of TCT is that it is the same Carbon and resin but produced in Asia. If this is the case I don't know why it would be any worse than an OCLV except for the lack of American oversight/QC. Trek used to categorize their frames based on the carbon in ascending weight 55=$$$$$, 110=$$$$, 120=$$$, 200=$$ with the 200 being Trek's first entry into TCT. They now use color designations instead of numbers and I'm sure the TCT is probably in the range of 110 or 120 carbon.

The overseas production costs and lower componentry help the 4 series meet the lowest price point in the Madone line but I doubt that it is at the intentional sacrifice of quality and durability. Trek's website still lists the Madone as having a lifetime warranty on the frame and 5 yrs on the fork. An added benefit of the current 4 series is that it uses a standard seatpost. You can go with something as light as a 3T or chose something with with Army Tank strength like a Thompson.


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

To address your comment on the Orbea, my wife's 53cm Onix weighed more than my 58cm Madone. Incidentally, her bike was built with Ultegra SL while mine was built with the standard Ultegra. The same wheelset was used for comparison. You are correct that the Onix is higher in Orbea's line than the 4 series is in Trek's line. However, you are incorrect to assume that the relative ranking between models within brands yields a valid comparison.

As I previously pointed out, my Trek is a 2007 5.0 and is closer in weight to the 4 series than the 6 series. My wife was amazed at the improved ride quality moving from aluminum to the carbon Orbea, but was more impressed at the switch from the Onix to a Specialized Tarmac, which is lower in comparison in Specialized's line than the Onix in Orbea's line.

I don't mean to intentionally bash Orbea and don't have an ax to grind here, but I was disappointed for my wife's experience with a bike we both thought would out perform my trek and underwhelmed when I tested the Orca.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

*Fail*

Fail.


----------



## Tembo (Sep 7, 2010)

Thx for your reply, very helpful.
I'm now actually hesitating between the Trek 4.5 and a Giant TCR Advanced 3 which is a Compact.
A friend of mine had my test ride his Onix. In comparison to my Aluminium it was day and night !! But then i asked him about the steering wobbling at high speeds and he told me it's so bad that even at 30 kph he can't let go of the steering or he'd actually fall !! The bike must be so unbalanced.. so that was the end for Onix basicaly..
Any one knows about the Giant ? And how about Compacts ?

Thx for all your replies I really appreciate it.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

In my "club" no less than SIX guys have an SL2 or SL3 Tarmac. Im ordering one over the Winter...becuase it fits, its has the characteristics Im looking for in a frame and its got a great warranty (lifetime). 

THIS is what should matter, not "now many others" ride them.

WRT the "Trek-Lance" thing? While he just retired and hes still popular, the whole "I gotta ride a Trek becuase Lance does" thing went out to pasture about four years ago.


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

Trembo,
I don't know what the budget or availability is for Specialized, but to echo the previous poster they make some nice bikes. My team was offered Tarmac Pro bikes and mine has been a superb. The tarmac pro is now the second in the Specialized line but the frame design is shared throughout all bikes in the tarmac line. There are a lot of bikes in the tarmac line with varying components to meet different price points. If you can, check them out


----------



## Tembo (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not big on Specialized, I actually don't like Spec at all ! Every person I know who has one is a slug, it even goes for moutain bikers.. So it may appear kind of close minded, but I won't even take it for a try..


----------

